# Two more down



## miredsquirrel (Nov 27, 2012)

Two more dogs down. Its been rough going so far this year for some reason? First two pics we were in calling for a cat and this little blond coyote came in at the end of our set. 



Next tow pics were last evening in some tall pines bordering a small swamp. Saw fresh tracks and scat and knew the game was on.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats - way to stay at it.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good job Red, shoot 'em all!


Oldun


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool. Been considering giving coyote hunting a try. I too would be in Grayling. My question is do you see many of them? I've been going up there for the better part of 15yrs now and have only seen one. Hear them while archery hunting every once in a while too.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good job guys! How's your snow conditions? The snow down here is hard and crunchy. Can't sneak in anywhere.


----------



## miredsquirrel (Nov 27, 2012)

The Rev. said:


> Very cool. Been considering giving coyote hunting a try. I too would be in Grayling. My question is do you see many of them? I've been going up there for the better part of 15yrs now and have only seen one. Hear them while archery hunting every once in a while too.


Yes once in a while during deer season. when you hear them in the fall that's a good indicator of there home territory.



> Good job guys! How's your snow conditions? The snow down here is hard and crunchy. Can't sneak in anywhere.


Snow not to bad some crunchy spots but at least its not three feet deep this year.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------

